# how to reset IP address on linux ubuntu



## E72817 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have everything installed but my internet provider said i need to reset my IP address...first of all i don't know how or where to find that...i don't have "RUN" on my computer...i'm using firefox for my browser...i don't have a router installed or whatnot(they always ask if i had router installed) can someone help me on how to reset my IP address step by step please!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm certainly not a networking guru. About the only thing I can think of is to go back into Networking and make sure Ubuntu is set to "Auto" for DHCP, not "Manual". Then turn off the PC. Unplug your modem. Turning it off isn't the same as unplugging. We want it totally without power for a minute or so. That way it clears its memory. Plug the modem back in. Let it go thru its start up cycle. Then, with the PC connected to the modem, turn it on. The modem should talk to the PC.

What ISP you using? I know of at least one that gives trouble - that's Comcast. There's something in their protocol that wants to see a Windows PC on the other end. I believe people get around that by adding a router between the modem and the Linux PC. The router talks to Comcast, and Comcast doesn't know that it's not a Windows PC on the far side of the router.


----------



## E72817 (Oct 14, 2007)

well heres the thing...i don't really know much about computer...but how do i go into my networking and make sure that its set on "auto"?? if you would please help me step to step on how i can get thru there....oh and my ISP is COX communication...its here in arizona...i think they too work the same as comcast but not too sure


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Take a look at this info from Ubuntu

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking

Here's another
http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking


----------

